# Lindeburg Sample Exam



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm doing the Lindeburg Sample Exam Fifth Edition.

Question 33

The soil found at a depth of 1.0 m was classified as......

Anyway, the solution says I should be able to interpret from the hatching on the test hole log. Is there a standard legend for this and where can I find it??


----------



## petobe (Apr 15, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I'm doing the Lindeburg Sample Exam Fifth Edition.
> Question 33
> 
> The soil found at a depth of 1.0 m was classified as......
> ...


i dont have it with me, but isnt it in the appendix of the CERM?


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks. I'm a dummy. I was poring through my soils book and couldn't find anything. Didn't even think about the CERM.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 15, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> Thanks. I'm a dummy. I was poring through my soils book and couldn't find anything. Didn't even think about the CERM.


Unless I knew exactly where something was in one of my other resources I always checked the CERM first. It's so much easier to find things in there then it is in other resources. It it wasn't quick to find in the CERM then I moved on and looked elsewhere.


----------

